
On-demand livestreaming app Look - ludwigdumont
Look is your personal getaway to the world. Trough the app You can ask someone to shoot you a (live)stream based on his or her location. To make it as personal as possible, you can precise what you would like to see.<p>We recently soft-launched and are gathering feedback. Much appreciated if you could give it a spin ;) and let us know what you think.
bit.ly&#x2F;look-app
======
ludwigdumont
Check it out here: bit.ly/look-app

~~~
mtmail
Welcome to HackerNews.

Please follow the guidelines (link at bottom of the page), shortened URLs with
tracking get flagged, just use the full URL. You might want to post in the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category instead (read the rules on top of the page).

~~~
ludwigdumont
Hi Thanks for the info. Is there a way I can repost? the system tells me I
need to slow down or sth.

Cheers Ludwig

